# Day trading and suitable night work



## SamLau (18 August 2009)

Hi everybody...

My plan as stated in my previous posts is to become a full time trader in 8 years time.  I came to thinking I could trade during the day and work in a job suitable for late hours (6pm  to 12pm) .  Having sufficient income just incase my day trading dreams turn out for the worse.  Is anyone currently doing this?  what are the possible jobs i could do....?   Im currently thinking about janitor work or stacking shelves @ coles..

Thanks in advance


----------



## white_goodman (18 August 2009)

SamLau said:


> Hi everybody...
> 
> My plan as stated in my previous posts is to become a full time trader in 8 years time.  I came to thinking I could trade during the day and work in a job suitable for late hours (6pm  to 12pm) .  Having sufficient income just incase my day trading dreams turn out for the worse.  Is anyone currently doing this?  what are the possible jobs i could do....?   Im currently thinking about janitor work or stacking shelves @ coles..
> 
> Thanks in advance




why dont you just get a normal job and trade forex, futures,and  euro and US equities???


----------



## beerwm (18 August 2009)

SamLau said:


> Hi everybody...
> 
> My plan as stated in my previous posts is to become a full time trader in 8 years time.  I came to thinking I could trade during the day and work in a job suitable for late hours (6pm  to 12pm) .  Having sufficient income just incase my day trading dreams turn out for the worse.  Is anyone currently doing this?  what are the possible jobs i could do....?   Im currently thinking about janitor work or stacking shelves @ coles..
> 
> Thanks in advance




8 years... too far away imo.


----------



## skc (18 August 2009)

white_goodman said:


> why dont you just get a normal job and trade forex, futures,and  euro and US equities???




Lol. My thoughts exactly...



SamLau said:


> Hi everybody...
> 
> My plan as stated in my previous posts is to become a full time trader in 8 years time.  I came to thinking I could trade during the day and work in a job suitable for late hours (6pm  to 12pm) .  Having sufficient income just incase my day trading dreams turn out for the worse.  Is anyone currently doing this?  what are the possible jobs i could do....?   Im currently thinking about janitor work or stacking shelves @ coles..
> 
> Thanks in advance




Few other suggestions:

- Bar / hotel / restaurants
- Security guards
- Adult education classes
- Personal trainer
- and if you are good looking and think your body is a tool for money...

...
...
...

Male modelling


----------



## treeman (18 August 2009)

data entry + internet + multitasking (Alt tab) = daytrading at work lol I used to do it before I was made redundant, if your good u can fit in ebay selling during lunch lol


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (18 August 2009)

white_goodman said:


> why dont you just get a normal job and trade forex, futures,and  euro and US equities???




+1 here. 

Just get a normal job and do what white says, why would you do it the other way around? not like you're saving late nights or anything because you'll be working anyway, unless you have an inner desire to be a security guard or webcam pr0n star. :

All the best with your goal


----------



## knocker (18 August 2009)

Do what I did move OS, to Uk, that way you can trade till your heart is content and still keep a full time day job paying big bickies lol


----------



## Mofra (19 August 2009)

If you're day trading, I'd advise against any work that involves proximity to sharp objects :


----------



## overit (19 August 2009)

You could get a job pole dancing. I hear that makes good money, keeps you fit and has the right hours.








Or alternatively you could follow this good advice - 



white_goodman said:


> why dont you just get a normal job and trade forex, futures,and  euro and US equities???


----------



## Aussiest (19 August 2009)

SamLau said:


> Hi everybody...
> 
> My plan as stated in my previous posts is to become a full time trader in 8 years time.  I came to thinking I could trade during the day and work in a job suitable for late hours (6pm  to 12pm) .  Having sufficient income just incase my day trading dreams turn out for the worse.  Is anyone currently doing this?  what are the possible jobs i could do....?   Im currently thinking about janitor work or stacking shelves @ coles..
> 
> Thanks in advance




No, do not listen to the others! Yes, i do what you've suggested. I work in hospitality / entertainment on the weekends. 

But, getting back to your point, i have often thought about getting an extra job at night. Hospitality is a good industry for after-hours work. I think it's a great idea to get a bread & butter job to support yourself while you day trade. Don't listen to the cynics


----------



## jono1887 (19 August 2009)

Pizza delivery shifts are from about 5:30 to 10pm.. that would suit your hours and its quite an easy job to get.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 August 2009)

treeman said:


> data entry + internet + multitasking (Alt tab) = daytrading at work lol I used to do it before I was made redundant, if your good u can fit in ebay selling during lunch lol




No wonder you were sacked... :


----------



## kazzumX10 (15 April 2010)

drive a taxi from 6 to 2am. You could easily make $200+ per shift.


----------

